# Extreme peptides



## pazzmoe (Nov 25, 2022)

Has anybody in this group ordered for Extreme peptide's? just placed an order for some Clen thought it was a good deal they charged my card but not shipped or answer my e Mails, getting very fucking pissed and will never waste my time with them again


----------

